# Favorite Steelie Fly



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

The past few months I've started to really load up on flies for the upcoming Steelie season. I certainly have my best producers. 

So... If you only had ONE steelhead fly to take on the river with you... what would you choose?

My personal favorite is a nuke egg.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Oregon cheese "blood dot".


----------



## rowboat (Nov 1, 2002)

Make mine the cheese!
Could I please have a stone fly dropper too?


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Any Sparrow on the left side of the box. Early Spring box that works into late winter.









Any nymph here. Spring/Summer/Fall box.









Any Fl. Yellow or Pink pattern here for Fall fishing.

Every pattern has it's day. I'd never go on a trip with out all of them :lol:


----------



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

nice looking boxes!!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Wow awesome boxes!

Can I have them? :lol:


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

One fly only ........... green caddis. 

I found this nice material a few years back called McNitron, in flourescent green for the body and then a black ice dub head.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Springs Wiggler, body in pink!  :coolgleam


----------



## tmcgillis (Feb 18, 2008)

#8 bead head black stone fly (goose biots on both ends), rubber legs, with an orange egg behind it.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, seeing as how I suck at Steelhead fishing and have only ever hooked ONE Steelhead for about 1.5 seconds, my favorite steelie fly would have to be the one that I hooked that ONE steelie with: *Chartreuse Estaz*


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

Duke, keep your head up. your young and you have lots to learn. Keep with it and in time you will be a master steelheader.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

The one that has my rod bent at the moment...

Dan


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

def the new hex patterns that i make up


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Any others?


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Bts & bth


----------



## On the fly (Aug 4, 2008)

Here on this side of Huron, I like a prince and a blue electric bugger

Nice flies!!!


Jay


----------



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

It seem like each season, I'll get a new favorite. Black bunny leech, about 3-4", and brown beadhead rubberleg nymph, #8, have been faves the last couple of seasons. Whoops only one fly?--I pick a flame/pink egg fly. That seems to work almost every season.
D


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Those boxes are amazing, mine look like a child just got done playing with them


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Green sparrow in the spring


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

wickedcarpenter said:


> Any Sparrow on the left side of the box. Early Spring box that works into late winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...You're sick!!!:lol::lol::lol: I love your boxes I wish I had the time to tie that many patterns...I'm jealous. 

What are thoose egg patterns tied with on the bottom of that last box? Maybe it's the camera, but they look a little different


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Nice boxes! What do you suppose the steelies think that waxworm pattern is? A caddis maybe?


Thanks. I have heard many conflicting ideas but the true wax worm is the larvae of the wax moth, Pyralidae. In the wild they live as nest parasites in bee colonies and eat cocoons, pollen, shed skins of bees, and chew through beeswax, thus the name.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Viscious - ah yes, the classic Manistee Mauler... How could we forget! :evil:

Steelie


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Keep em coming! I just tied last night for a few hours. Busted out a bunch of spring's wigglers in pink/char. and Shoe's hair's ear.

:evil:


----------



## Kurt F (Jan 30, 2007)

For fall Steelies Feenstra's grape fruit leech (Big and ugly)
For spring Feenstra's flash fry (Once the salmon fry start hatching)


----------



## GameTracker (Dec 11, 2006)

Black stone with ruber legs.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Bump!


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry. The legs under the nymph skin are japanese nymph legs. You can get them from me. www.castersflyshop.com


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Springs wiggler - chartreuse body and dyed pheasant tail shell back and tail, others: green caddis, oregon cheese egg.

BG


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Black stone with a chart shell casing. Seems to get it to stand out a little better, especially in stained water. I have been having more fun w/ streamers than nymphs, any suggestions on good streamers? Other than bunnies, buggers, and leaches?


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out some of Kevin Feenstras steelie streamers.

http://www.feenstraguideservice.com/


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

DHise said:


> Check out some of Kevin Feenstras steelie streamers.
> 
> http://www.feenstraguideservice.com/


I've always liked Kevin's BTS (better than spawn) fly. It is an articulated fly with a lot of action.
http://www.feenstraguideservice.com/pdf_archive.html
Jim


----------



## Kurt F (Jan 30, 2007)

The Wax worm fly Dave posted is an awesome fly. I learned it a few years ago when Dave taught a class for the Kelloggsville Sports persons club. I have yet to catch a steelie on it but it has been one of my best late fall early winter flies for big trout on the Big Manistee. With all the guys fishing real wax worms up there the trout are conditioned to think it is an easy meal. Another fly that I have that has been very sucessfull for me is a wolly bugger with a purple tail and Orange hackle spring and fall it has worked well.


----------



## nomadanglers (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a great fly to swing for fall chromers...
Its Jeff Hubbards 

*Lucious Leech Recipe*
Hook: Daichi 2461 Size 2
Tail: Black Rabbit Zonker Strip
Body: Crosscut Black Rabbit Strip palmered to front of hook
Wing: Palmered barred Woodduck flank to front
Head: Orange Ice Dub


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

nomadanglers said:


> This is a great fly to swing for fall chromers...
> Its Jeff Hubbards
> 
> *Lucious Leech Recipe*
> ...


That is a good one. Hello Brian.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Well I might of caught the bug again. Might have to bring the vise out after about 4 yrs after seeing these, good looking bugs.


----------



## MASONMAN66 (Aug 9, 2008)

Huron River Dan said:


> The one that has my rod bent at the moment...
> 
> Dan


 YEA ! THAT ONE ! I AGREE WTH YA 100 % THATS MINE TOO :lol:


----------

